# Gigi Hadid - walking the runway for the Alberta Ferretti Fashion Show in Milan 21.02.2018 x6



## brian69 (23 Feb. 2018)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (24 Feb. 2018)

Schön, dass Gigi ihrer Schwester nacheifert und jetzt auch in einem transparenten Kleid auf dem Laufsteg nippelt! Das macht Freude!


----------



## stuftuf (25 Feb. 2018)

geile pics der sexy Gigi......YEAH


----------

